# the best thermal underwear for treestand hunting?



## 148forest (Mar 1, 2006)

i am looking to purchase the best under wear there is out there.i am going on a bowhunting trip this year in iowa and pike county.i am looking to buy the best that the majority of people agree on !!! thanks for your help.:tongue:


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*thermals*

IMO the best astuff oyut there is underarmour covered by artic shield. The underarmour is cold gear for that really cold day on the stand, and in Kansas that as been pretty cold.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Under Armour is an over-advertised and hyped up waste of money - yes, I fell for it oo...

I have had the BEST luck with the polar weight Cabela's ThermaStat long underoos. Warmer and cheaper than UA, and doesnt squeeze yer guts out.


----------



## HARDTIME_NC (Aug 22, 2005)

The heavy weight Damart is the warmest I've found. It is too warm for me unless the temp gets below 20. I also wear a Cabelas whitetail extreme mt050 suit over it. If you get cold with that combo somthing is wrong.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

You might wanna look into Bass Pro's XPS thermal underwear along with the Red Head ECWCS thermal underwear. I bought the tops last year and this year I'm gonna get the pants. They are kinda pricey but its by far the best stuff I've ever used. Just wore both tops under my jacket and that was it. They kept me really warm on those 30 degree days up in the stand. Heres the links if you wanna check them out.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._96012_600005011_600000000_600005000_600-5-11
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._52218_600005011_600000000_600005000_600-5-11


----------



## ehaiss (Nov 5, 2005)

*Under Armor*

I second the UnderArmor Cold Gear. It allows you to dress warmly (in layers always), and even if you break a sweat on your walk into the woods, the Cold Gear will quickly dry you out, so you don't chill. For myself, it alone is not warm enough, so I use Cabelas Expedition Weight underwear with it, and then my Browning outerwear, and I am usually comfortable. On a cold day or a windy day, I will wear a WindShear pullover under my outerwear, and that really works.


----------



## 148forest (Mar 1, 2006)

*the best thermal underwear*

i now use patagonia expedition weight capaleine polar fleece.it works good but it is 10 years old.i beleive there might be something better out there.like,justin charles by matthews,under armor,? or whatever really works.i`ll be gone for 2.5weeks.i am looking for a general idea what most people like.thanks again:cocktail:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Under Armour is an over-advertised and hyped up waste of money - yes, I fell for it oo...
> 
> I have had the BEST luck with the polar weight Cabela's ThermaStat long underoos. Warmer and cheaper than UA, and doesnt squeeze yer guts out.


I second the polorteck from Cabelas...A top & bottom runs just over $100 but well worth the price.

Paul


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Justin Charles, expensive but worth every penny.:wink:


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*haven't you learned yet ???*



148forest said:


> i am looking to purchase the best under wear there is out there.i am going on a bowhunting trip this year in iowa and pike county.i am looking to buy the best that the majority of people agree on !!! thanks for your help.:tongue:


as my older brother you have TAUGHT me,,,,PATAGONIA CALPILENE !!!!!...i cant see anyone making anything any better then those lite weight pullovers you tuned me onto 5 years ago.

as for iowa...lets get a pool started now,,,,you,me,alex and cuban george. just like the fishing pools we did,,,,first,biggest and most. now we did biggest in pounds when we bass fished,,,,,we can do biggest in score if you connecticut yankees can agree to it.

i am buying a new double set of calpilene. the only issue i got is the socks. pilson or whatevers. i cant keep me dogs warm anymore as i get older. must be hell for old fat people like yourself too i would imagine. 

polartec seems to be what everyone is using on their own name brands. the bass pro stuff is polartec,,,and i do believe calpilene is also using some polartec technology.

the key to it all is for it to be lite weight and enable you to draw your bow. you know the issues you get with constrictive wear while trying to draw.

but i'm interested to hear what the people in the cold states are using. looks like my boy dale from pse uses 
justin charles,,,which is a well known high quality warm wear.

what about this carol davis banner here on archerytalk???? anyone use them this past year ??? has anyone come out with something new in the way of technology recently to revolutionize warm wear ??? i know that calpilene really shocked me the first time i wore them in zero degrees for 4 hours on the stand. but me dogs was bitter cold....wonder now that i am using the new cabelas boots instead of the rocky bear claws if that makes a difference.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Helly Hanson. staple of the construction industry for years... for a reason!


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

look at the AT sponsors....there is a company there that sells thermals!!


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Polypropalene*

I like what the military uses; Polypro thermal underwear, it is very light and very inexpensive. A top goes for about $14.00 and a bottom for +/- $15.00. It is very warm and wicks sweat away and dries up extremely fast. When you wash them in the washer they come out feeling almost dry just from the spin cycle. 
I used to have about 4 pair of the regular longjohns, you know the kind you buy at Wally Mart and man I was always cold, (they're worthless in my opinioin)until I tried the polypro that a friend of mine suggested. They really don't advertise so they aren't really well know but when you try them out I promise you will be impressed @ ½ the price of underarmour.

Rchr


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I wear the Under Armour when it is cold and love it. When it is really cold I will put a polypro over the top of the under armour.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Rchr said:


> I like what the military uses; Polypro thermal underwear, it is very light and very inexpensive. A top goes for about $14.00 and a bottom for +/- $15.00. It is very warm and wicks sweat away and dries up extremely fast. When you wash them in the washer they come out feeling almost dry just from the spin cycle.
> I used to have about 4 pair of the regular longjohns, you know the kind you buy at Wally Mart and man I was always cold, (they're worthless in my opinioin)until I tried the polypro that a friend of mine suggested. They really don't advertise so they aren't really well know but when you try them out I promise you will be impressed @ ½ the price of underarmour.
> 
> Rchr


 I agree , that Polypro is an awsome product , it is in my bags when I go to Ohio every year .


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I'll second the Cabela's Polartec. I tried it this year and it was the first time I've really been warm on the stand. I would like to try the Patagonia Capilene though. Their Gladiodor™ would be a plus, which is seems to be different than x-static (X-Scent) material.


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rchr said:


> I like what the military uses; Polypro thermal underwear, it is very light and very inexpensive. A top goes for about $14.00 and a bottom for +/- $15.00. It is very warm and wicks sweat away and dries up extremely fast. When you wash them in the washer they come out feeling almost dry just from the spin cycle.
> I used to have about 4 pair of the regular longjohns, you know the kind you buy at Wally Mart and man I was always cold, (they're worthless in my opinioin)until I tried the polypro that a friend of mine suggested. They really don't advertise so they aren't really well know but when you try them out I promise you will be impressed @ ½ the price of underarmour.
> 
> Rchr


Another for the PolyPro. The stuff I bought was made by Duofold, and I think it cost like $40 for shirt and pants. I haven't gotten cold in it yet and I'm from Northern Minnesota (near Bemidji) if that proves anything.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Tribute2007 said:


> You might wanna look into Bass Pro's XPS thermal underwear along with the Red Head ECWCS thermal underwear. I bought the tops last year and this year I'm gonna get the pants. They are kinda pricey but its by far the best stuff I've ever used. Just wore both tops under my jacket and that was it. They kept me really warm on those 30 degree days up in the stand. Heres the links if you wanna check them out.
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._96012_600005011_600000000_600005000_600-5-11
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._52218_600005011_600000000_600005000_600-5-11


Ditto, I used the ECWS this year and it is very warm. Good stuff.


----------



## williams1075 (Jun 4, 2005)

*UnderArmour*

Didn't believe in it either till I got some during a great sale at Cabelas. Still have to layer over, but I will never go back. It keeps you dry, and that is the most important thing to keep me warm.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

check out Polarmax. http://polarmax.com/

they work with the government and the US Ski team. Wicks fast and stays dry, plus it doesn't stink up like the polypropylene material does. Polypro basically is gear of the past. It's effective but for bowhunting situations, stuff gets pretty stinky. And that's a fairly common agreement when comparing polypro with today's base layers.

I also wear Mossy Oak APX gear. This stuff is awesome but almost better to layer up after you walk to your stand, if your stand is a good distance that is.


----------



## tndeerman (Jul 31, 2007)

loyal under armour user! i still layer over it but moisture wicking is the key when hiking and breakin a sweat.


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

I have stayed warm with the underarmor cold gear, then a x scent fleece layer under my coat and bibs and have been very satisfied. I am interested in the poly.. brand if it wicks moisture away like underarmor because that is its only con is the price.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

just beware, polypro stinks up quicker than other base layer materials. If you're looking for a wicking layer, seriously check out polarmax. I sweat like a pig and this stuff works great.

Plus, made in the US. Gotta love that.



ATB said:


> I have stayed warm with the underarmor cold gear, then a x scent fleece layer under my coat and bibs and have been very satisfied. I am interested in the poly.. brand if it wicks moisture away like underarmor because that is its only con is the price.


----------



## lorsbach (Jan 7, 2006)

*Ullfrotte*

I just purchased a full set of Ullfrotte. It goes by the name Woolpower now. Awesome stuff! I was torn between this stuff and Justin Charles Merino Wool. I went with Woolpower because they offered the pants with a fly, where Justin Charles did not. If I'm wearing both layers of pants, I didn't want to have to pull down my pants to pee!

www.woolpower.us


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

*Polartec*

Polartec Power Stretch/Power Dry. Bass Pro Shops Carries this, their XPS series. Cabela's carries it as well. There are different weights for different conditions. The Expedition weight is expensive but worth it when temps bottom out.


----------



## Klevin (Feb 16, 2008)

*Another for UnderArmour....but*

I found the UnderArmour Coldgear works great and is easy to layer over, wicks great so not as big a deal if you sweat getting to your spot and up a tree. I would, however, suggest you get a size bigger than you normally wear. It does squeeze you like a sausage.ukey:


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I use Cabela's Polartec also, but when the temps drop below zero, nothing is better then the down-filled underware that I bought from Cabela's also. Not only is it extremely warm (don't wear it if you are doing a lot of walking), but it is so lightweight and comfortable!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*some good stuff here guys*

hey guys we got alot of great answers. its apparent to me like its always said,,,,none of the warm wear is of much use unles you LAYER,,,and layer properly. the key to figure out i guess would be which layers,,and which lays on the skin. the laying on the skin part might be the most crucial layer because it controls the heat that comes off the body and the perspiration. along with all that,,,,the skin layer has to breathe and keep you warm.

i might try a set of calpilene on the skin and then layer up with polartec,polarmax or some sort of merino wool like the merino wool patagonia has. wool can get BULKY though,,,thats the problem.


as a side question,,,,what socks are ya'll using when in the stand and its bitter cold,,,,you know those "teen-age temp" days ??? ya'll use merino wool socks???? or do ya'll have a layer method as well ???? if so,,,which layer starts off on the skin ???

i remember years ago i used to wear cotton EVERYTHING. no wonder i never was warm and bailed out and moved to florida !!!! heck if they had some better warm clothes back in the late 70's,,,i might still be home in connecticut with my family.....:wink: :darkbeer:....nah,,,,the party is much better here in florida.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

If you want warmth do not buy UA. Buy a wool set or polypro (expedition weight). UA wicks away moisture, which can leave you feeling cold owing to the effects of evaporation. UA does not insulate and trap air. Heavy merino wool (Minus 33 or others) or a number of polypro products will give you insulation and keep you warm.


----------



## warrenc1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Justin Charles...i have found the incredible abilities of merino wool and will never look back. Late season I was able to get into my stand an hour before dawn and sit until noon with the temp barely above 0 degrees without even thinking about getting cold.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

UA Cold Gear is a great Base Layer. The key is that is only a base layer. Coupled with a polar fleece type second layer you will stay warm during periods of inactivity as well as wicking away sweat when you are exerting yourself. I have been using UA for 3 yrs now and it as amazing. But if it is cold and UA is your only insulation you're gonna freeze your ass off. I'll even wear it on warmer days just to remove the perspiration from hiking and climbing trees. Are there other base layers that will work as well? I would guess there are many, I have no experience with them however. There have been many great recommendations so far. Two of the guys I hunt with swear by dry suit longjohns, the ones divers wear under their dry suits. Just something else to consider.

Tony


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

*The Right Stuff*



Dale_B1 said:


> Justin Charles, expensive but worth every penny.:wink:



Fabulous stuff.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have used Polartec long underwear for a few years now. Keeps me warm & is the only hunting long underwear i will ever buy.*


----------



## cooter1391 (Feb 5, 2007)

Under Armour ColdGear all the way. I love it. It's pretty much the long johns of the future. :wink: But in all seriousness, I'd go for the UA.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Rchr said:


> I like what the military uses; Polypro thermal underwear, it is very light and very inexpensive. A top goes for about $14.00 and a bottom for +/- $15.00. It is very warm and wicks sweat away and dries up extremely fast. When you wash them in the washer they come out feeling almost dry just from the spin cycle.
> I used to have about 4 pair of the regular longjohns, you know the kind you buy at Wally Mart and man I was always cold, (they're worthless in my opinioin)until I tried the polypro that a friend of mine suggested. They really don't advertise so they aren't really well know but when you try them out I promise you will be impressed @ ½ the price of underarmour.
> 
> Rchr


+1 Best underwear I've ever owned. Got mine for about 40 bucks at an army surplus store.


----------



## Mathewsfan (Feb 8, 2004)

*Blue Johns*

Chlorofibre, nothing better on this planet:wink:


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Cabela's goose down long underwear served me well this past season.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Cabela's MTP Polar Weight Base Layers. Got em for $34.95 apiece, top and bottom. Throw in the MT050 Coveralls or Bibs either one and you will not get cold. Used em on a late season January bowhunt in Northern Missouri, hunted in a snow storm, and they were worth every penny.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Lonestar63 said:


> Cabela's MTP Polar Weight Base Layers. Got em for $34.95 apiece, top and bottom. Throw in the MT050 Coveralls or Bibs either one and you will not get cold. Used em on a late season January bowhunt in Northern Missouri, hunted in a snow storm, and they were worth every penny.


MT050 coveralls with the goose down and you feel like a marshmallow too close to the fire. Great combo.


----------



## buck-i (Jan 23, 2003)

i also use the military poly long johns with the top that with good coveralls for in the stand.


----------



## crawlake (Jun 20, 2007)

Helly Hansen i piece heavy weight. I work in the oilfield in northern Alberta where the temperatures drop to -40 or -45. I've tried the polar weight cabelas underwear, and in my opinion the Helly Hansen is the warmest i've tried.


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

I am surprised that no one has recommended Carol Davis Suits. I see that she is an AT sponser now. 
I have her suit, and it is incredibly warm, and high quality. I would recommend it for sure. I use to use Cabelas polartec union suit, until I got the Carol Davis. No comparison between the 2. The Cabelas suit is no where near the quality or warmth of the other.

I also have the Justin Charles expedition weight, and it is a great also.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I just got a set of the Carol Davis Web Foots Style 3 and they are warm. I really like the stirrups for your feet and the thumb holes in the sleeves, this helps keep everything in place and covered. I wore them this weekend for an ice fishing tournament and it was 10 degrees with 15 to 20 MPH winds. I wore the Web Feet, jeans, turtle neck & hooded sweat shirt. For the outside layer I wore my single layer IDI gear Camo that is super light and thin. I did not get cold at all and this is what I plan on wearing next year bow hunting during November and December for a base and outer layer with my No Trace Coveralls as a mid layer. IDI gear makes a camo setup with 3 layers of insulation but I think that might be too warm!

https://www.cdsportswear.com/wf_style3.htm

http://www.idigear.com/hunting.php


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase some of the Carol Davis thermals this year. looks as though it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I like the Cabelas Polar Weight and Poly Pro and of course my wool sweaters over the top and that works great. I haven't tried the Under Armour so I can't give an honest opinion.

Scott


----------



## hughiam (Nov 14, 2002)

*Ullfrotte*

Under Armor under a layer of Ullfrotte, then King of the Mountain wool. I hunt in the U.P. of Michigan. Its cold up here!

When you buy the Ullfrotte, get two pairs of the socks and rotate them daily.

Hugh


----------



## excaliber (Jan 16, 2004)

I like the Cabelas MTP polar weight and heavy weight stuff for goose hunting so I bet it would work for Tree stand hunting. It's much more comfortable than the 3X too small Under Armour stuff.


----------



## 148forest (Mar 1, 2006)

*thermal under wear*

i just want to thank everyone personally !!! everyone was very helpful,the problem for me is now so many choices.i am going to do some heavy research now.thanks again everyone! good hunting,bert:wink:


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

Good thread- I have a whole closet full of the stuff and am still not sure if I have found the answer yet. There is no question in my mind though that the Cabela's MTP and basic polypro is superior in every way to the underarmour for tree stand hunting. I have been toting the UA along on trips (probably becasue it was over $100 for the set), but I rarely use it and wish I would have never bought it.


----------



## theshark (Oct 1, 2013)

What's wrong with 100% cotton long johns from Walmart??


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Midlife Crisis said:


> If you want warmth do not buy UA. Buy a wool set or polypro (expedition weight). UA wicks away moisture, which can leave you feeling cold owing to the effects of evaporation. UA does not insulate and trap air. Heavy merino wool (Minus 33 or others) or a number of polypro products will give you insulation and keep you warm.


UA keeps me warm just fine.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

TheTracker said:


> UA keeps me warm just fine.


UA is my favorite for Florida. The Heat Gear is great and their Cold Gear works fine.

But Florida cold is not New England cold or Illinois cold. When up there, I leave the UA home ! There I wear Patagonia Calpilene Expedition weight, Polar Fleece,Merino Wool and something wind proof.

Socks have been my biggest issue, not body warmth.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it's a mistake to buy long underwear for keeping warm. If it keeps you warm in the stand you will sweat waking in and climbing. Buy long underwear for wicking moisture and keeping you dry and use your outer layers to keep you warm.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Minus33 Expedition heavy weight Merino wool underwear off Amazon. Best clothing investment I've made recently.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

1canvas said:


> I think it's a mistake to buy long underwear for keeping warm. If it keeps you warm in the stand you will sweat waking in and climbing. Buy long underwear for wicking moisture and keeping you dry and use your outer layers to keep you warm.


This is somewhat true. I wouldn't recommend wearing too many sets of baselayers but if you wear a lkghtweight merino then a mid or expedition merino or poly you have a great wicking setup that's warm enough to walk to the stand without outer layers on so u won't sweat as bad. Once at the tree then put on outer layers and be warm the whole sit. I like a goose down vest for this style of hunting where I don't need to worry about sweating in it and u can't beat the warmth without going heated clothing or an iwom.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

theshark said:


> What's wrong with 100% cotton long johns from Walmart??


Cotton is rotten.

You'll sweat, stay wet, and freeze.

Avoid cotton in cold temps.


----------



## WV Lungbuster (Dec 1, 2011)

theshark said:


> What's wrong with 100% cotton long johns from Walmart??


Nothing if you pace yourself to and from stand and if your in shape and don't start sweating 20' from the truck.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

theshark said:


> What's wrong with 100% cotton long johns from Walmart??


 If you like the feel of a wet diaper all day after your walk in and climb there fine.


----------



## TJS209 (May 17, 2011)

I have UA base layers 2.0 which are nice and work well. Two years ago I purchased a nice set of Merino Wool medium weight. The merino wool base layers are considerably better than the UA layers.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

TJS209 said:


> I have UA base layers 2.0 which are nice and work well. Two years ago I purchased a nice set of Merino Wool medium weight. The merino wool base layers are considerably better than the UA layers.


This is 100% correct. UA is a great base layer but not something you want to use at your only layer. I wear the UA as my first layer and then a quality Merino wool over that. UA wicks sweat away but won't keep you warm, especially if you have a lower body fat. I use UA my first layer but I only buy it on clearance because with UA you are paying an extra 30% just for marketing.


----------



## huntfishshroom (Jun 19, 2015)

I always go with merino for base layer. Warm even when wet, naturally odor free and if you get it on sale pretty cheap. The older under armor 4.0 were really warm but they don't make em anymore. Their new line of stuff is lower quality than stuff I bought 5+ years ago.


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

I use carol Davis onsie ... Been happy. But I can't say I hunt the extremes. Buddy in Iowa who uses it regularly has been satisfied.
Also doesn't stink after repeated use


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm blown away no one suggested first lite red desert boxer shorts and allegheny long john bottoms. 100 percent wool can't be beat and all under armour ever did for me was stink me up and get me cold.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Get some merino wool, and a HBS!

You will need nothing else!


----------



## rdjustham (Jun 3, 2015)

I use under armour. I layer it though, cold gear base layer, and then the artic layer. Sweats and a jumpsuit and im toasty. Being a South Florida native, I get cold easy (70s) and im in a sweatshirt.


----------

